# 50" Panasonic plasma vertical line



## joeman540 (Jan 23, 2013)

50" Panasonic plasma

what does this normally indicate? i read it could be caps but just wanted another opinion the lines about 4 inches thick and is on the middle right side


----------



## lcaillo (May 2, 2006)

Failure on a board or bad connection.


----------



## joeman540 (Jan 23, 2013)

could it be a bad ribbon cable?


----------



## lcaillo (May 2, 2006)

Could be. Have you had it apart before this problem?


----------



## lcaillo (May 2, 2006)

Not likely to be caps.


----------



## joeman540 (Jan 23, 2013)

nope not yet, considering buying it and fixing it for personal use, i haven't gotten my hands in it yet


----------



## joeman540 (Jan 23, 2013)

just got the model number its a th-m50hd18


----------



## lcaillo (May 2, 2006)

I would not spend anything on it.


----------

